# Montecristo White on the golf course



## Docv_73 (Nov 18, 2018)

Just got home from golfing. I lit up a Montecristo White Series on the first hole and ended playing one of my best ever rounds of golf. Not that I'm very good. I ended up with 9 pars and a birdie, and had three other putts for birdie come up less than three inches short, one hovering over the hole. I also hit 2 of my longest drives on flat ground - 275 and 295 - both of which were laser straight. I think I need to add these cigars to my golf bag permanently.

What do other golfers like to smoke on the course?


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Definitely keep those around. 
It’s cheaper than a new putter.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I usually grab a handful of short fillers.1


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sounds like a great day. I’m doing good to shoot double bogey on every hole. Lol... I usually grab larger sticks for the day.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

The golf course is usually where I take all the churchills and toros that find their way into my humi. It's the perfect time and place to enjoy the bigger sticks imo


----------



## Docv_73 (Nov 18, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> The golf course is usually where I take all the churchills and toros that find their way into my humi. It's the perfect time and place to enjoy the bigger sticks imo


I agree with this 100% &#128513;


----------



## Docv_73 (Nov 18, 2018)

Rondo said:


> Definitely keep those around.
> It's cheaper than a new putter.


Cheaper than a golf coach or more lessons too


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

WNYTony said:


> The golf course is usually where I take all the churchills and toros that find their way into my humi. It's the perfect time and place to enjoy the bigger sticks imo


Concur. I don't usually take my high dollar one out there though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

